# Dremel Multimax a low cost alternative?



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I wonder just how good it is sometimes these ad's show us what they think we want to see but I have to say next to their equivelent models $ 99.00 is not bad. Alistair


----------



## EricWrights

to a1Jim: 
You're welcome.


----------



## EricWrights

to SCOTSMAN:
Yeah that's why we have to read tons and tons of reviews before making decision. Often, I have had bad experience when I went to stores and bought things right away without reading what others think about a certain product. Now I've learned that I should be careful and plan more before buying something.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Eric don't misunderstand me Dremel make great tools it's just that the photographs displayed are very clean and clinical we know when cutting off cement, plaster ,etc it's not like that in real life, and the blades don't look like that five miutes after even medium use. So I am just being realistic thanks for showing us this.Alistair


----------



## EricWrights

I got the picture now. That's true. It's really a mess when you sand things.


----------



## ND2ELK

As you said time well tell. Keep us posted. Great tool review. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Dusty56

You must have an engineering degree to out smart Dremels designers and utilize a lock washer to hold a nut in place ! Go figure !! LOL Nice review : )


----------



## JohnGray

With the luck or bad luck describes it better, I'll never buy another Dremel tool. Their rotary tools have a very short life so enough is enough.


----------



## BassBully

Late last year, in 2008, I purchased this Dremel because I was going to install a new floating floor in my parents' house and I wanted to cut the jambs so the flooring would slide in. I've always wanted the Fein but I can't justify spending $300 on the tool so I was excited to see Dremel's version come to market.

Unfortunately, the very first day that I used it on the jambs, it burned up on me and started smoking. At first, I didn't think anything of it but the casing became very warm while using it and I hadn't even finished cutting through the first jamb yet. I even let it cool and went onto the next. It started smoking a little. Then, I cut another jamb and it started smoking even sooner and even more. These were only pine boards. I was able to finish the job without using it anymore but returned it and got a refund. I would've exchanged it but I've NEVER had a tool burn up on me-not even a Harbor Freight (Chicago Electric) tool-and I didn't want to take my chances. I didn't even have the RPM's set to their highest level.

Good luck with yours though.


----------



## spaids

How many of these are in the market now?

Fein, Dremel, Bosch, Rockwell, Harbor Freight did I miss any?


----------



## newguy

Just purchased the dremel and used it last nite. I was disappointed with the tool as it became very hot to the touch and very slow. I'll have to try it again and see if it is worth the price. I'd rate it as a 3 at best.


----------



## donbee

I've been using Dremel rotaries for years, wouldn't want to do without either of the two I have. Got the MultiMax about 6 months ago and I'm quite pleased.
If these little tools are pushed too far, and that's not hard to do, they won't last long. Remembering that they're miniature tools will keep them working for many years.

d


----------



## Viking

For those interested, CPO Central is offereing reconditioned Dremel MultiMax for $59.99 with free shipping and one year warranty.

http://us-dc2-order.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/wg-order?yhst-21581590878277+DRLR6300-02L-RT

We have had very good results with reconditioned tool such as this as guess they all get looked over closely.


----------

